# Vaccino covid: barista e avvocato morti dopo richiamo Pfizer



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2021)

A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*. 

Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.


----------



## iceman. (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



Io sono vaccinato, seconda fase fatta da meno di 14 giorni.....tuttavia, continuo a pensare che questi vaccini sono pura immondizia.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



Possiamo dire, ufficialmente, che i vaccini, tra varianti, richiami, ricontagi e mascherine, servono veramente a un kaiser?

Possiamo dire, ufficialmente, che ci stanno prendendo in giro a tutti?

Chiedo, eh.


----------



## raducioiu (18 Luglio 2021)

In provincia di Siena è deceduta una donna di 49 anni il giorno dopo la vaccinazione con Moderna. Comunque quasi settimanalmente si trovano notizie del genere (persone morte per motivi poco chiari dopo poche ore o pochi giorni dal vaccino), soprattutto sui giornali locali mentre i media nazionali tendono a celare queste cose. 

Ci sono anche interessanti dichiarazioni e analisi di Robert Malone (pioniere degli studi relativi ai vaccina mRNA) sui possibili futuri effetti collaterali dei vaccini mRNA e sulla strana statistica che vede gli stati con più vaccinati avere un'impennata di contagi.

(chiarisco che non sono no-vax, semplicemente ho paura di possibili effetti collaterali e della poca chiarezza e trasparenza da parte delle istituzioni)


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



Sono morti col vaccino o per il vaccino?

Certi tormentoni non finiscono mai


----------



## Devil man (18 Luglio 2021)

Non è il vaccino! sono morti naturalmente nel sonno... 

stupidi novax complothhhhhhisiti


----------



## Andre96 (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



Io per ora non mi vaccino, però piano piano ti obbligano a farlo togliendoti diritti su diritti. Più subdoli di così.
Non sono no vax. Semplicemente i rischi esistono e non mi pare normale che tutte le norme che hanno fatto e che vogliono fare (stile Francia: green pass su treni, aerei, centri commerciali, cinema e così via) siano tutte pensate per obbligare i giovani a vaccinarsi, che in teoria sono quelli che ne avrebbero meno bisogno. Supponendo che questi vaccini funzionino (lo spero), perchè non lo fanno fare agli over 50 rimanenti invece di obbligare a farlo fino all'ultimo giovane, che rischia di più col vaccino che col covid?
Poi non bastava il 70 %?


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2384178 ha scritto:


> Io per ora non mi vaccino, però piano piano ti obbligano a farlo togliendoti diritti su diritti. Più subdoli di così.
> Non sono no vax. Semplicemente i rischi esistono e non mi pare normale che tutte le norme che hanno fatto e che vogliono fare (stile Francia: green pass su treni, aerei, centri commerciali, cinema e così via) siano tutte pensate per obbligare i giovani a vaccinarsi, che in teoria sono quelli che ne avrebbero meno bisogno. Supponendo che questi vaccini funzionino (lo spero), perchè non lo fanno fare agli over 50 rimanenti invece di obbligare a farlo fino all'ultimo giovane, che rischia di più col vaccino che col covid?
> Poi non bastava il 70 %?



328 morti collegati ai vaccini (non ancora confermate però, quindi potrebbero essere meno) su 33 milioni di dosi effettuate.

1.300 morti sotto i 50 anni tra i 4,2 milioni di positivi al covid in Italia.

Purtroppo è innegabile che ci siano possibilità di reazioni avverse gravi riguardo il vaccino, ma sono leggermente superiori a quelle di un qualsiasi altro vaccino conosciuto o farmaco.

Però per carità, capisco chi abbia timore e non voglia vaccinarsi, io e la mia famiglia siamo stati purtroppo a contatto col covid e devo dire che ho più paura del covid che del vaccino in tutta onestà.


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2021)

C&#8217;è anche quello morto per un fulmine a ciel sereno, dispiace ma quindi che fai non esci più di casa???

Dai&#8230;


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



Ti ringrazio per quest'articolo, tra pochi giorni farò la seconda dose di Pfizer


----------



## Andre96 (18 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384185 ha scritto:


> 328 morti collegati ai vaccini (non ancora confermate però, quindi potrebbero essere meno) su 33 milioni di dosi effettuate.
> 
> 1.300 morti sotto i 50 anni tra i 4,2 milioni di positivi al covid in Italia.
> 
> ...



A quanto si scrive qua, ci sono 100 morti al giorno su testate locali, nascosti da quelle nazionali.
No, comunque, il mio discorso era più che altro sulle restrizioni che fanno per costringere la gente a vaccinarsi (e allora dico, ma obbligare direttamente a farlo non sarebbe meglio a sto punto? O è meglio pigliare per i fondelli indirettamente?). Cioè in particolare sul fatto che siano mirate ad obbligare gli under 30 (che tu sappia quanti under 30 sono morti di covid?) quando ci sono, a quanto dicono, 2 milioni e mezzo di over 60 che non lo hanno ancora fatto.
Per dirti, mia mamma conosce 4-5 persone tra i 50 e 60 che non lo vogliono fare (o perchè anti vax o per altri motivi) in una città di 50 mila abitanti. E sono solo quelli che conosce lei. A me dà fastidio che io sia obbligato a farlo mentre questi no.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2384194 ha scritto:


> A quanto si scrive qua, ci sono 100 morti al giorno su testate locali, nascosti da quelle nazionali.
> No, comunque, il mio discorso era più che altro sul fatto che le restrizioni che fanno per costringere la gente a vaccinarsi (e allora dico, ma obbligare direttamente a farlo non sarebbe meglio a sto punto? O è meglio pigliare per i fondelli indirettamente?). Cioè in particolare sul fatto che siano mirate ad obbligare gli under 30 (che tu sappia quanti under 30 sono morti di covid?) quando ci sono, a quanto dicono, 2 milioni e mezzo di over 60 che non lo hanno ancora fatto.
> Per dirti, mia mamma conosce 4-5 persone tra i 50 e 60 che non lo vogliono fare (o perchè anti vax o per altri motivi) in una città di 50 mila abitanti. E sono solo quelli che conosce lei. A me dà fastidio che io sia obbligato a farlo mentre questi no.



Sicuramente un eventuale obbligo avrebbe senso per gli over 50, in realtà già ora credo che il collasso del SSN sia scongiurato, non credo che due milioni di over 50 non vaccinati bastino a farlo saltare, almeno spero.


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Luglio 2021)

Poi magari un giorno qualcuno ci spiegherà anche perchè ci vaccinano se vaccini ci uccidono e se non ci uccidono ci faranno diventare zombie controllati da remoto da Bill Gates attraverso le antenne 5G


----------



## Andre96 (18 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384195 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente un eventuale obbligo avrebbe senso per gli over 50, in realtà già ora credo che il collasso del SSN sia scongiurato, non credo che due milioni di over 50 non vaccinati bastino a farlo saltare, almeno spero.



Il punto è che se chiedi il green pass su treni, aerei, discoteche, cinema, bar, ristoranti, alla fine è un obbligo indiretto soprattutto verso la fascia più giovane. Quei 4-5 over 50 conoscenti di mia mamma non lo faranno comunque anche con queste restrizioni, al contrario gli under 30, me compreso, dovranno farlo. Anche supponendo di rinunciare alle cose non fondamentali, non posso rinunciare al treno per anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2384199 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che se chiedi il green pass su treni, aerei, discoteche, cinema, bar, ristoranti, alla fine è un obbligo indiretto soprattutto verso la fascia più giovane. Quei 4-5 over 50 conoscenti di mia mamma non lo faranno comunque anche con queste restrizioni, al contrario gli under 30, me compreso, dovranno farlo. Anche supponendo di rinunciare alle cose non fondamentali, non posso rinunciare al treno per anni


Il green pass ora che è chiaro che i vaccinati possono contagiare altre persone mi sembra una cosa inutile francamente.
Avrebbe senso solo per grandi eventi e solo tramite tampone negativo.


----------



## bmb (18 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384185 ha scritto:


> 328 morti collegati ai vaccini (non ancora confermate però, quindi potrebbero essere meno) su 33 milioni di dosi effettuate.
> 
> 1.300 morti sotto i 50 anni tra i 4,2 milioni di positivi al covid in Italia.
> 
> ...



Fiato sprecato.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2384214 ha scritto:


> Fiato sprecato.



Non mi pare corretto. Io ho scritto per confrontarmi con chi è particolarmente favorevole al vaccino ed è quello che sto facendo.
Non mi pare ne di aver parlato da no vax (cosa che non sono) ne da favorevole a prescindere. Si possono avere dubbi.
Ritieni che se uno ha dubbi, sia fiato sprecato parlarci? Beh, convinto tu. Forse dovrei fidarmi di qualsiasi cosa senza pormi domande.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384208 ha scritto:


> Il green pass ora che è chiaro che i vaccinati possono contagiare altre persone mi sembra una cosa inutile francamente.
> Avrebbe senso solo per grandi eventi e solo tramite tampone negativo.



Eh sì, appunto. Per questo ritengo che le nuove misure, simil Francia, siano un obbligo indiretto, ma alla fine rivolto soprattutto ai giovani invece che ai veri deboli.
Io credo che mi vaccinerò, però dicevo solo che non mi pare normale costringere i giovani se poi contemporaneamente gli over 50 possono fregarsene perchè sia mai che abbiano effetti collaterali. E chi ha tutta la vita davanti cosa dovrebbe dire?


----------



## bmb (18 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2384217 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare corretto. Io ho scritto per confrontarmi con chi è particolarmente favorevole al vaccino ed è quello che sto facendo.
> Non mi pare ne di aver parlato da no vax (cosa che non sono) ne da favorevole a prescindere. Si possono avere dubbi.
> Ritieni che se uno ha dubbi, sia fiato sprecato parlarci? Beh, convinto tu. Forse dovrei fidarmi di qualsiasi cosa senza pormi domande.



Mi dispiace che l'hai presa sul personale, io sinceramente ho letto il commento di Darren ed ho quotato quello. Non ho neanche visto che aveva quotato un messaggio tuo.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2384222 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che l'hai presa sul personale, io sinceramente ho letto il commento di Darren ed ho quotato quello. Non ho neanche visto che aveva quotato un messaggio tuo.



L'ho presa sul personale semplicemente perchè io non sono di nessuna "fazione" nè uno a cui non piace il confronto. Non mi pare giusto dire a prescindere che "è fiato sprecato".
Non è che me la sono presa con te di base, ma non mi piace questa generalizzazione; anzi, ancora peggio, banalizzazione.
Anche nel dire che me la sono presa sul personale mi pare ci sia una bella accezione negativa in questo caso 
Comunque, amen. Figurati.


----------



## Igor91 (18 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384137 ha scritto:


> Possiamo dire, ufficialmente, che i vaccini, tra varianti, richiami, ricontagi e mascherine, servono veramente a un kaiser?
> 
> Possiamo dire, ufficialmente, che ci stanno prendendo in giro a tutti?
> 
> Chiedo, eh.



No perché sennò fai disinformazione e sei un novax... Assurdo come ci abbiano ingabbiato la mente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384137 ha scritto:


> Possiamo dire, ufficialmente, che i vaccini, tra varianti, richiami, ricontagi e mascherine, servono veramente a un kaiser?
> 
> Possiamo dire, ufficialmente, che ci stanno prendendo in giro a tutti?
> 
> Chiedo, eh.



Non lo puoi dire,altrimenti poi insorgono quelli che "mi sono fatto vaccinare perchè amo la libertà,dobbiamo vaccinarci tutti perchè i politici hanno giurato che poi non faranno alcun lockdown,evviva evviva"

In famiglia mio padre è vaccinato,mia sorella anche perchè a stretto contatto con bambini disabili che non possono ne vaccinarsi ne portare mascherine.

Sono rimasto io e mia madre e tra parenti,conoscenti,vicini,tutti in un modo o nell'altro stanno cercando di aumentare la "pressione sociale" per costringerci a vaccinarci.

A me non interessa niente,anzi,se i parenti rinunciano alle visite perchè non sono vaccinato a me fanno solo un piacere 
Stessa cosa se dovessero mettere un green pass alla francese. la risposta sarebbe sempre No.

Dispiace solo per mia madre perchè non la sta prendendo bene e si sta facendo convincere a fare il vaccino,nonostante i vari problemi di salute.
Ovviamente mi auguro che non succeda niente,perchè nel caso dovesse succedere qualcosa,poi tutti questi "sceriffi" prenderanno una bella lezione. E queste notizie non possono certamente farci stare sereni,anzi...


----------



## Devil man (18 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2384189 ha scritto:


> C’è anche quello morto per un fulmine a ciel sereno, dispiace ma quindi che fai non esci più di casa???
> 
> Dai…



ma che risposta è...non ha nessun nesso logico con il vaccino..farsi il vaccino non è una cosa naturale come respirare e uscire fuori di casa.. dai che paragone alla cazzum


----------



## Devil man (18 Luglio 2021)

tanto i green pass sono tutti hackerabili...Fatto il Green pass, trovato l&#8217;inganno. Anzi, gli inganni. Perché il certificato di vaccinazione digitale contro il Covid-19 per smartphone, disponibile e valido in tutta la Ue, è stato già &#8220;bucato&#8221; dagli hacker e falsificato...


quindi si può clonare e vivere la vita di sempre in barba ai politici... 

esistono i cloni di spootify app crackati pensate che una app fatta in fretta e furia non si possa clonare?? me ne sbatto le palle..


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2384251 ha scritto:


> tanto i green pass sono tutti hackerabili...Fatto il Green pass, trovato l’inganno. Anzi, gli inganni. Perché il certificato di vaccinazione digitale contro il Covid-19 per smartphone, disponibile e valido in tutta la Ue, è stato già “bucato” dagli hacker e falsificato...
> 
> 
> quindi si può clonare e vivere la vita di sempre in barba ai politici...
> ...



Basta un tampone negativo per ottenere il green pass...


----------



## Devil man (18 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384255 ha scritto:


> Basta un tampone negativo per ottenere il green pass...



si e io dovrei ogni volta tamponare il naso per prendere un treno o andare allo stadio o fare qualsiasi ***** di cosa voglia fare... come mio diritto... questa farà la fine dell' app immuni... cioè nel cestino..


per spostarmi liberamente in italia e in UE mi basta essere cittadino italiano STOP...questa è una discriminazioni sociale...l'ennesima...


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2384258 ha scritto:


> si e io dovrei ogni volta tamponare il naso per prendere un treno o andare allo stadio o fare qualsiasi ***** di cosa voglia fare... come mio diritto... questa farà la fine dell' app immuni... cioè nel cestino..




Fai tutti i giorni viaggi a lunga percorrenza e vai ogni giorno allo stadio? Per ristoranti e affini non verrà introdotto il green pass.


----------



## Devil man (18 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384260 ha scritto:


> Fai tutti i giorni viaggi a lunga percorrenza e vai ogni giorno allo stadio? Per ristoranti e affini non verrà introdotto il green pass.



Pero ora...guarda la Francia..se anche la Germania farà lo stesso tu credi che l'Italia non farà altrettanto??


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2384262 ha scritto:


> Pero ora...guarda la Francia..se anche la Germania farà lo stesso tu credi che l'Italia non farà altrettanto??



Francamente credo il green pass sia una cosa inutile, i vaccinati possono contagiare quindi non ne vedo l'utilità dato che io con green pass da vaccinato vado ad un evento, contagio qualcuno, poi quel qualcuno va a trovare una persona non vaccinata. 
Avrebbe più senso a questo punto un green pass esclusivamente per eventi dove l'assembramento è certo ma esclusivamente con tampone negativo, a prescindere dallo status di vaccinazione.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Luglio 2021)

Un mio collega di lavoro, 58 anni, dopo 2 giorni dal richiamo pfizer ha iniziato ad avere problemi alle gambe, tuttora dopo 3 settimane è ancora sulla sedia a rotelle, tant'è che in fabbrica nessuno si è più fatto il vaccino, ahh persona sanissima prima di questa disgrazia..


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384185 ha scritto:


> 328 morti collegati ai vaccini (non ancora confermate però, quindi potrebbero essere meno) su 33 milioni di dosi effettuate.
> 
> 1.300 morti sotto i 50 anni tra i 4,2 milioni di positivi al covid in Italia.
> 
> ...



Ovvio che sia cosi e grazie a dio il 99% delle persone ragionano in questo modo. 
Poi c'è chi crede nei complotti delle Big Pharma a Bill Gates, al 5g e che muoiono 100 persone al giorno per colpa del vaccino ma che la grande mano comunistah tenga tutto nascosto con l'ausilio dei media accondiscendenti. 

Una persona che conosco anni fa fece l'antiinfluenzale ed è tutt'oggi in sedia a rotelle ( io faccio volontariato da anni in centri per disabili ). 

Ogni persona è liberissima di fare o meno il vaccino ma ogni volta che mi imbatto in storie di chi non lo vuole fare rimango sempre basito più che altro dalla motivazione di tale scelta.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2384292 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sia cosi e grazie a dio il 99% delle persone ragionano in questo modo.
> Poi c'è chi crede nei complotti delle Big Pharma a Bill Gates, al 5g e che muoiono 100 persone al giorno per colpa del vaccino ma che la grande mano comunistah tenga tutto nascosto con l'ausilio dei media accondiscendenti.
> 
> Una persona che conosco anni fa fece l'antiinfluenzale ed è tutt'oggi in sedia a rotelle ( io faccio volontariato da anni in centri per disabili ).
> ...



Sì, però, Lorenzo, non accomunare i fuori di testa del 5G con chi crede che ci siano enormi interessi dietro tutta 'sta faccenda (e sfido io a dimostrare il contrario, così come purtroppo non si può ancora dimostrare la tesi diretta).

E' già stato detto tante volte, è un accostamento artificiale e disonesto.

Altrimenti mettici anche il complotto del sistema calcio pro-juve, voglio dire, inesistente anche quello, suppongo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384300 ha scritto:


> Sì, però, Lorenzo, non accomunare i fuori di testa del 5G con chi crede che ci siano enormi interessi dietro tutta 'sta faccenda (e sfido io a dimostrare il contrario, così come purtroppo non si può ancora dimostrare la tesi diretta).
> 
> E' già stato detto tante volte, è un accostamento artificiale e disonesto.
> 
> Altrimenti mettici anche il complotto del sistema calcio pro-juve, voglio dire, inesistente anche quello, suppongo.



no no Gabri ci mancherebbe sono ampiamente due cose su due piani diversi. 

Io la penso cosi, ci sono i fuori di testa dei complotti no vax che va beh inutile anche discuterne e poi c'è chi in modo legittimo ha dubbi sul vaccino. E ci mancherebbe altro. 

Ma purtroppo non c'è soluzione, sto vaccino dobbiamo farcelo tutti. Volenti o nolenti ( green pass ) va fatto. Quindi prima ce lo togliamo dalle scatole tutti e prima usciamo ( si spera ) da quest incubo. 

Io sono ancora fermo con il mio ex lavoro principale al Febbraio 2020. Da allora io non son più salito su un palco o prodotto un concerto/evento/serata. 
Ci ho perso la speranza e grazie a dio mi son creato l'opportunità di altro.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2384306 ha scritto:


> no no Gabri ci mancherebbe sono ampiamente due cose su due piani diversi.
> 
> Io la penso cosi, ci sono i fuori di testa dei complotti no vax che va beh inutile anche discuterne e poi c'è chi in modo legittimo ha dubbi sul vaccino. E ci mancherebbe altro.
> 
> ...



Buon per te, mi fa piacere che hai trovato rimedio. 

Ci sono gombloddih e gombloddih.

Io non sono no-vax, il 5G è una fesseria da malati di mente, etc etc. E te lo dice una persona di stampo scientifico.

Poi certe cose mi sembrano palesemente poco chiare, giusto per essere sobri. Perché purtroppo a decidere come vanno le cose ci sono gli uomini.

Mi vaccinerò, ma non perché ci credo molto, voglio solo contribuire alla comunità, così come cerco di contribuire facendo riflessioni su cosa sta succedendo da quasi due anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2384218 ha scritto:


> Eh sì, appunto. Per questo ritengo che le nuove misure, simil Francia, siano un obbligo indiretto, ma alla fine rivolto soprattutto ai giovani invece che ai veri deboli.
> Io credo che mi vaccinerò, però dicevo solo che non mi pare normale costringere i giovani se poi contemporaneamente gli over 50 possono fregarsene perchè sia mai che abbiano effetti collaterali. E chi ha tutta la vita davanti cosa dovrebbe dire?



hai ragione dovrebbero obbligare gli over 60. anche perchè se malauguratamente avesse effetti a lungo termine il giovane avrebbe conseguenze molto più durature.
purtroppo non hanno le palle di obbligare quindi devono "obbligare" per vie traverse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2021)

Igor91;2384233 ha scritto:


> No perché sennò fai disinformazione e sei un novax... Assurdo come ci abbiano ingabbiato la mente.



ma non è così assolutamente. servono per limitare i contagi e scongiurare gli effetti gravi. 

credi che sia poco?


----------



## numero 3 (18 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2384189 ha scritto:


> C’è anche quello morto per un fulmine a ciel sereno, dispiace ma quindi che fai non esci più di casa???
> 
> Dai…



Complimenti...Hai citato una frase fatta e finita che non c'entra un kaiser con il discorso...Te ne sei reso conto almeno?


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2384246 ha scritto:


> ma che risposta è...non ha nessun nesso logico con il vaccino..farsi il vaccino non è una cosa naturale come respirare e uscire fuori di casa.. dai che paragone alla cazzum



Perché non hai capito niente, lo paragono al morto per un fulmine a ciel sereno perché le percentuali sono molto simili col morto per vaccino.


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2021)

numero 3;2384322 ha scritto:


> Complimenti...Hai citato una frase fatta e finita che non c'entra un kaiser con il discorso...Te ne sei reso conto almeno?



Ragazzi, per favore, basterebbe ragionare un attimo.

Il morto per vaccino ha le percentuali simili per il morto per un fulmine a ciel sereno!!

I morti per incidenti stradali sono molto più alti del morto per vaccino, quindi non guidiamo più???


----------



## raducioiu (18 Luglio 2021)

Io comunque vedo tanti post contro i "complottisti no-vax 5g ecc", ma non ho visto nessuno parlare di complotti nel topic ma solo di paure giustificabili, di alcune persone decedute appena fatto il vaccino (poi si può discutere se sia un caso o meno) e possibili effetti collaterali anche a lungo termine secondo scienziati che li hanno studiati. 

Sostenere che ci sono quasi ogni settimana casi di morti poco dopo il vaccino (basta informarsi, in media si trovato notizie del genere almeno una volta alla settimana) non equivale a dire che ci sono centinaia di morti al giorno (ironia che vedo più volte ribadita). Come detto si può poi discutere sulle reali cause dei decessi. 

Mi pare ovvio che se ci sono conseguenze negative del vaccino non è cosa voluta ma per me è inaccettabile non ci sia totale chiarezza e trasparenza e responsabilità da parte delle istituzioni le quali di certo prediligono risolvere il problema pandemia al prezzo di qualche possibile decina o centinaia o magari poche migliaia di eventuali decessi o eventi avversi. Non capisco come si possa sostenere sia un'assurdità... lo stato fa i suoi interessi non bada mica al benessere del singolo; poi se si vuol credere a robe tipo "se le sigarette facessero male non le venderebbero!" si è liberi di farlo. 

Se fossi certo non ci fosse alcun pericolo in questo vaccino lo farei domani ma sinceramente ho paura. 
Non sono un no-vax o un complottista, mi fa paura anche il covid (ma per ora prevale il fatto che dal covid posso almeno provare a proteggermi mentre non potrei nulla contro qualcosa che mi viene inoculato se ha effetti collaterali) e porto sempre la mascherina.

D'altronde certi discorsi su statistiche e sicurezza e complottismi li leggevo anche per AstraZeneca prima che, tra le altre, ci fosse una vittima che ha destato grande scalpore (per altro denigrata dai media che han fatto il possibile perchè si credesse avesse patologie pregresse).


----------



## varvez (18 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2384306 ha scritto:


> no no Gabri ci mancherebbe sono ampiamente due cose su due piani diversi.
> 
> Io la penso cosi, ci sono i fuori di testa dei complotti no vax che va beh inutile anche discuterne e poi c'è chi in modo legittimo ha dubbi sul vaccino. E ci mancherebbe altro.
> 
> ...



Ma quando mai. La soluzione c'è e non è certo il vaccino sotto una certa soglia d'età, bensì smetterla di ascoltare TG e leggere Twitter, tornare a vivere e declassare a influenza questo covid (come presto farà l'Inghilterra).

Volenti o nolenti un bel tubo, con rispetto parlando


----------



## varvez (18 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2384336 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per favore, basterebbe ragionare un attimo.
> 
> Il morto per vaccino ha le percentuali simili per il morto per un fulmine a ciel sereno!!
> 
> I morti per incidenti stradali sono molto più alti del morto per vaccino, quindi non guidiamo più???



Ecco, appunto. Anche i morti di covid, ad oggi, sono inferiori ai morti per incidente stradale. Quindi blocchiamo un paese in un momento importante come quello delle ferie per uno 0,qualcosa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2384352 ha scritto:


> Anche i morti di covid, ad oggi, sono inferiori ai morti per incidente stradale.



Strano, il 2020 secondo l'ISTAT è l'anno con più morti dal 1946 ad oggi. 

Per il resto è il solito discorso, dopo più di un anno e mezzo non capire che il problema è il collasso del sistema sanitario vuol dire far finta di non capire dai. 

Ma è un discorso morto, perché la pandemia è quasi morta e fortunatamente presto torneremo alla vita normale.


----------



## Milo (19 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2384352 ha scritto:


> Ecco, appunto. Anche i morti di covid, ad oggi, sono inferiori ai morti per incidente stradale. Quindi blocchiamo un paese in un momento importante come quello delle ferie per uno 0,qualcosa?



Penso che non hai capito il senso di quanto ho scritto, per me si deve andare avanti, dispiace per i morti da vaccino ovviamente, ma numeri alla mano sono inferiori rispetto a cose che continuiamo a fare comunque nella quotidianità


----------



## Milo (19 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384355 ha scritto:


> Strano, il 2020 secondo l'ISTAT è l'anno con più morti dal 1946 ad oggi.
> 
> Per il resto è il solito discorso, dopo più di un anno e mezzo non capire che il problema è il collasso del sistema sanitario vuol dire far finta di non capire dai.
> 
> Ma è un discorso morto, perché la pandemia è quasi morta e *fortunatamente presto torneremo alla vita normale.*



Sicuro? Io ho una stramaledettissima paura che i cinesi abbiamo creato qualcosa di invincibile, che muta e muterà ancora.

L&#8217;estate era la nostra salvezza momentanea in questi due anni, e ora ci prepariamo a una nuova ondata in piena estate.

Leggo solo articoli e ovviamente non so nulla di nulla, mi vaccino, porto la mascherina e spero che siamo davvero alla fine.
Ma la paura mia è che siamo solo all&#8217;inizio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2384360 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Io ho una stramaledettissima paura che i cinesi abbiamo creato qualcosa di invincibile, che muta e muterà ancora.
> 
> L’estate era la nostra salvezza momentanea in questi due anni, e ora ci prepariamo a una nuova ondata in piena estate.
> 
> ...



Basta vedere i numeri in GB, contagi alle stelle ma ricoveri e morti molto bassi. I vaccini stanno facendo il loro lavoro, tralasciando eccessi di prudenza ed allarmismi inutili credo davvero che siamo alla fine del tunnel.


----------



## Milo (19 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384363 ha scritto:


> Basta vedere i numeri in GB, contagi alle stelle ma ricoveri e morti molto bassi. I vaccini stanno facendo il loro lavoro, tralasciando eccessi di prudenza ed allarmismi inutili credo davvero che siamo alla fine del tunnel.



Lo spero, voci dicono che muterà ancora e sarà più forte, però sono solo voci ovviamente


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

Dal mio punto di vista, ad oggi, la decisione se vaccinarsi o meno è legittima in entrambi i sensi. 
Dopotutto è vero che solo nel 2023 AIFA terminerà la valutazione, lo studio, degli effetti di questi vaccini, pertanto è naturale porsi delle domande, soprattutto se si rientra, per statistica, in quella fasce di età in cui gli effetti del Covid sono paragonabili ad un raffreddore. 

L&#8217;altro aspetto che ci sta considerare è che questi sieri, hanno già scritto, verranno modificati, e che ogni ogni 8-9 mesi bisognerà vaccinarsi, ci sta la titubanza di chi potrebbe farne a meno. 

È superficiale accomunare ai novax, coloro che sono preoccupati, 
così come è superficiale andare a richiamare le statistiche, questo è un contesto nuovo per tutti, 
ci hanno catapultato a scegliere se vaccinarsi fidandosi di un qualcosa creato in fretta e furia, e la motivazione predominante sponsorizzata dai vaccinati è che &#8220;così le TI sono vuote&#8221;, 
sono d&#8217;accordo, ma se ci guardiamo indietro, statisticamente, 
quali individui e quali fasce d&#8217;età, affollavano le TI ?

Perché un 20 enne, 30 enne, 40 enne, deve vaccinarsi se in realtà già nel 2020 non affollava le TI ?


Qui non si tratta di essere noVax, 
semplicemente si ragiona a 360°&#8230; 

Le teorie del 5g, di Bill Gates ecc ecc, sono cose estreme che non riguardano coloro che hanno dubbi.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384380 ha scritto:


> *Dal mio punto di vista, ad oggi, la decisione se vaccinarsi o meno è legittima in entrambi i sensi. *
> Dopotutto è vero che solo nel 2023 AIFA terminerà la valutazione, lo studio, degli effetti di questi vaccini, pertanto è naturale porsi delle domande, soprattutto se si rientra, per statistica, in quella fasce di età in cui gli effetti del Covid sono paragonabili ad un raffreddore.
> 
> L&#8217;altro aspetto che ci sta considerare è che questi sieri, hanno già scritto, verranno modificati, e che ogni ogni 8-9 mesi bisognerà vaccinarsi, ci sta la titubanza di chi potrebbe farne a meno.
> ...



Non è per tutti una scelta, alcuni siamo stati COSTRETTI a vaccinarci.
Questo andrebbe ribadito.
No vaccino no lavoro, cosi mi ha letteralmente comunicato il mio ordine professionale.


----------



## numero 3 (19 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2384336 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, per favore, basterebbe ragionare un attimo.
> 
> Il morto per vaccino ha le percentuali simili per il morto per un fulmine a ciel sereno!!
> 
> I morti per incidenti stradali sono molto più alti del morto per vaccino, quindi non guidiamo più???



Continui a non capire il concetto fondamentale...
Mi arrendo


----------



## alexxx19 (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384380 ha scritto:


> Perché un 20 enne, 30 enne, 40 enne, deve vaccinarsi se in realtà già nel 2020 non affollava le TI ?



forse per far girare il meno possibile questo virus? 

certo che se si guarda sempre e solo al proprio orticello invece....


----------



## Marilson (19 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



correlazione non implica causalita', e comunque avrei evitato di scrivere nomi e cognomi


----------



## Andre96 (19 Luglio 2021)

alexxx19;2384438 ha scritto:


> forse per far girare il meno possibile questo virus?
> 
> certo che se si guarda sempre e solo al proprio orticello invece....



1 A quanto pare il virus gira anche se ti vaccini, visto che dicono che chi è vaccinato può comunque contagiare.
2 Se i 2 milioni e mezzo di over 50 mancanti si vaccinassero, al 20enne servirebbe a poco farlo, soprattutto se consideriamo il punto 1.
Cioè, uno di 18 si dovrebbe vaccinare perché non lo fa un altro di 58 per motivi spesso idioti? (58 non è un'età casuale, ma è un esempio preso da delle conoscenze).


----------



## Andre96 (19 Luglio 2021)

A quanto riportano le notizie stamani, vorrebbero mettere il green pass per treni, aerei, bar, ristoranti, discoteche, cinema e così via già dal 26 e dopo 2 settimane estenderlo a qualsiasi trasporto pubblico in città.
Ora, se anche per ipotesi oggi prenotassi il vaccino, finirei il ciclo a settembre se va bene, ergo non potrei usare alcun trasporto pubblico fino a settembre? Sarebbe questo il modo di obbligare la gente?
Aggiungiamo, alcuni amici hanno prenotato il vaccino a metà giugno (perché prima non si poteva) e finiranno il ciclo a fine agosto. Quindi nemmeno loro che hanno prenotato sto benedetto vaccino fin dalla prima data utile potranno fare le suddette attività per un intero mese estivo?
Spero siano sparate giornalistiche perché onestamente fanno venire più voglia di non farlo con tutte ste prese in giro.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384380 ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, ad oggi, la decisione se vaccinarsi o meno è legittima in entrambi i sensi.
> Dopotutto è vero che solo nel 2023 AIFA terminerà la valutazione, lo studio, degli effetti di questi vaccini, pertanto è naturale porsi delle domande, soprattutto se si rientra, per statistica, in quella fasce di età in cui gli effetti del Covid sono paragonabili ad un raffreddore.
> 
> L’altro aspetto che ci sta considerare è che questi sieri, hanno già scritto, verranno modificati, e che ogni ogni 8-9 mesi bisognerà vaccinarsi, ci sta la titubanza di chi potrebbe farne a meno.
> ...



Bene così.

Una sola considerazione: Bill Gates non è proprio una idea estrema di complotto, per quanto mi riguarda.

Come già ampiamente spiegato tempo addietro (e chiaramente non mi metto a riscriverlo), si tratta di un genio-bandito che ha usato mezzi molto discutibili per arrivare ad essere quello che è. Dopodichè, non si passa con tranquillità dal software alla filantropia, poi alla genetica, per finire alla produzione di carne sintetica.

Non sarà un attore principale di questa pandemia, ma tranquillo che è uno che trae vantaggi enormi da situazioni sociali future, modelli di vita mondialisti, e dall'assetto geopolitico in generale.

Facile che, diciamo così, "spinga" in certe direzioni preferenziali non sempre coincidenti con gli interessi della comunità.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384486 ha scritto:


> Bene così.
> 
> Una sola considerazione: Bill Gates non è proprio una idea estrema di complotto, per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> ...



E' quello che è in quanto genio dell'informatica. Tutto il resto viene facile dopo, perchè se hai soldi puoi reinvestirli come vuoi. Non mi pare proprio che per inventare computer Windows e Office abbia fatto cose deplorevoli.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



Solite informazioni prive di dati, bah.
Il vaccino è la causa del decesso o rientra nella comunissima statistica?

Aspetterei ( non dico all' autore del topic ) di diffonderle in questo momento dove già un sacco di gente è diffidente al vaccino.

Ovviamente, se appurato sia stato il vaccino va detto col megafono, ci mancherebbe.

Ma se non lo fosse, servirà solo a confermare erroneamente la tesi di chi è contro il vaccino a prescindere.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2384521 ha scritto:


> Solite informazioni prive di dati, bah.
> Il vaccino è la causa del decesso o rientra nella comunissima statistica?
> 
> Aspetterei ( non dico all' autore del topic ) di diffonderle in questo momento dove già un sacco di gente è diffidente al vaccino.
> ...



Ogni giorno i giornalai fanno i loro bei articoletti allarmisti di gente che muore sottolineando se hanno fatto il vaccino o il richiamo, faziosi al massimo, per inculcare il dubbio anche se non c'entra nulla. Siti dei giornali, Telegram....parliamo di almeno 5 morti al giorno per "vaccino", secondo loro ovviamente.
E' normale che la gente poi viene tratta in inganno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Luglio 2021)

A Boscotrecase in provincia di Napoli una intera famiglia di no vax è stata stroncata, Padre, Madre e figlia (molto giovane)

Come la mettiamo? Ci mettiamo a fare la conta solo su quelli che convengono a noi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2384524 ha scritto:


> Ogni giorno i giornalai fanno i loro bei articoletti allarmisti di gente che muore sottolineando se hanno fatto il vaccino o il richiamo, faziosi al massimo, per inculcare il dubbio anche se non c'entra nulla. Siti dei giornali, Telegram....parliamo di almeno 5 morti al giorno per "vaccino", secondo loro ovviamente.
> E' normale che la gente poi viene tratta in inganno.



Vale anche il contrario.
anche dopo le prime stranissime morti avvenute dopo aver somministrato il vaccino astrazeneca si è tentato subito di insabbiare il tutto,con fior fior di virologi che si mettevano in fila davanti alle telecamere a sostenere "Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra le morti e il vaccino...non diciamo stupidate"
Eppure...

Come vedi,il discorso vale per entrambe le fazioni


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2384518 ha scritto:


> E' quello che è in quanto genio dell'informatica. Tutto il resto viene facile dopo, perchè se hai soldi puoi reinvestirli come vuoi. Non mi pare proprio che per inventare computer Windows e Office abbia fatto cose deplorevoli.



E' sottile il confine.

Non dico che è un genio del male, ma nemmeno un genio del bene. Mira a suoi interessi e basta. Poi tu interpretali come vuoi.

Come ripeto, non mi metto a riscrivere le cose. Non ha inventato in realtà niente, lo ha solo reso commerciale sfruttando le situazioni al contorno e il momento acquisito. Le stesse cose che ha fatto la sua azienda, le stavano facendo anche altri. Il suo software tappato a chiusura e pieno di capziosità programmatiche non è una gran bella cosa, inutile che scendo in dettagli tecnici. Ad esempio, ci sono voluti più di 10 anni per dare finalmente all'MZ-DOZ capacità di multitasking quando ormai non servivano più. E' stata una autentica presa per i fondelli.

Purtroppo quando il prodotto va per la maggiore, qualsiasi pretendente viene tagliato fuori e l'utente finale agisce superficialmente, andando dietro al marchio ed ai vantaggi che gli offre. Ma sono stati vantaggi concessi in maniera unilaterale. Le dinamiche di mercato che ha creato/sfruttato sono ben lungi dalla chiarezza. Guarda te quanto ci è voluto per far emergere i sistemi tipo Linux/Unix a livello commerciale, eppure sono concetti degli anni '70. Come ultimo esempio, il concetto di smartphone lo devi proprio alla diffusione di Linux, non certo di Windows. Pure stare qui su MW è una cosa alla lunga derivata dal software open-source, cosa accanitamente combattuta dalla sua azienda.

Non è stato per niente splendido, lasciatelo dire da chi ci lavora in queste cose.

Scusate l'OT.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



pure se mi opero di appendicite rischio di morire.
non esiste il rischio zero per nulla.
anche per prendere un aspirina.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



Giustissimo così, questi due reietti hanno donato la loro vita e dato 2-3 giorni in più al 109enne ricoverato da 15 anni che avrà tempo di salutare i nipotini. Che sarà mai... Giusto no?


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2384538 ha scritto:


> pure se mi opero di appendicite rischio di morire.
> non esiste il rischio zero per nulla.
> anche per prendere un aspirina.



Se ti operi di appendicite é perché sei malato, questi erano sani. Paragone che c'azzecca meno di zero


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2384529 ha scritto:


> Vale anche il contrario.
> anche dopo le prime stranissime morti avvenute dopo aver somministrato il vaccino astrazeneca si è tentato subito di insabbiare il tutto,con fior fior di virologi che si mettevano in fila davanti alle telecamere a sostenere "Non c'è alcuna correlazione tra le morti e il vaccino...non diciamo stupidate"
> Eppure...
> 
> Come vedi,il discorso vale per entrambe le fazioni



E no caro è ben diverso. Il vaccino seppur fatto in fretta e tutto quello che vuoi è stato creato, ha passato il test in doppio cieco e poi vengono effettuate 3 fasi prima di approvarlo sul mercato. E poi ci sono gli organi di controllo come AIFA ed EMA che lo testano di nuovo. I virologi ematologi epidemiologi ecc...se intervistati si limiteranno a dire le cose per quello che sanno, ma non rispondono loro per chi ha creato dal nulla il vaccino, quindi le dichiarazioni vanno prese per quel che sono.

Fare trafiletti di 5 righe dicendo che uno è morto e guardacaso 5 giorni fa aveva fatto richiamo, senza nessuna conoscenza tecnica, magari pure senza essere iscritto all'ordine del giornalisti perchè per fare un link credo che in molti pochi lo siano, è tutta un altra cosa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384535 ha scritto:


> E' sottile il confine.
> 
> Non dico che è un genio del male, ma nemmeno un genio del bene. Mira a suoi interessi e basta. Poi tu interpretali come vuoi.
> 
> ...



Ci mancherebbe, è inerente al discorso e capisco tutto ma questo a me sembra più la legge del mercato niente di più ne di meno. Lui è principalmente un ingegnere elettronico informatico ecc che ha dato il là all'era del computer, ma come lui chissà quanti ce n'erano, Jobs in primis. E' solo stato bravo e fortunato in quel momento e ha preso piede il suo OS. Ma si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa di milioni di software, attrezzi, macchinari, macchine..pure Whatsapp vale molto meno di Telegram ma lo usano tutti. Anche Amazon ha distrutto la concorrenza, ma se non fosse arrivato lui sarebbe arrivato qualcun altro quasi sicuramente.
Se poi per arrivare usano metodi illeciti è diverso ma non credo sia proprio il caso di Bill Gates.
Poi quando si è dato al settore diciamo sanitario è diverso e non conosco bene i fatti, ma so che è stato solo successivo e conseguente all occupazione della moglie


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

alexxx19;2384438 ha scritto:


> forse per far girare il meno possibile questo virus?
> 
> certo che se si guarda sempre e solo al proprio orticello invece....



Come ti hanno già detto, 
il virus circola tra i vaccinati. 

E le conseguenze per un 20 enne vaccinato e non, statisticamente, sono identiche.

Altro tema, 
piano a trarre conclusioni, 
perché sto tema &#8220;si guarda solo a se stessi&#8221; va applicato sempre,
non solo quando fa comodo. 
Sediamoci e mettiamo le carte sul tavolo, 
vediamo chi e quanti guardano il proprio orticello, di chi muove &#8220;accuse&#8221; in questa vicenda.
Non si riduce tutto al solo Covid, guardiamo a 360°.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2384538 ha scritto:


> pure se mi opero di appendicite rischio di morire.
> non esiste il rischio zero per nulla.
> anche per prendere un aspirina.



Scusami, 
ma che paragone è ??

Non è ammissibile che non si riesca a ragionare in maniera lucida, 
mi spieghi perché, dal tuo punto di vista, un individuo che per statistica, non ha problemi a smaltire il COVID a casa sua, 
dovrebbe vaccinarsi?

Considera che il virus circola anche tra i vaccinati, 
carica virale bassa, alta, media, ecc ecc, ancora non è del tutto chiaro. 

Perché ad ospedali vuoti, bisogna per forza etichettare come irresponsabili coloro che non si vaccinano?

Sono irresponsabili anche chi non si vaccina contro la meningite?
O coloro che non si vaccinano ogni anno contro l&#8217;influenza stagionale?


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2384556 ha scritto:


> Giustissimo così, questi due reietti hanno donato la loro vita e dato 2-3 giorni in più al 109enne ricoverato da 15 anni che avrà tempo di salutare i nipotini. Che sarà mai... Giusto no?



16.000 morti sotto i 70 anni. 

Dopo un anno e mezzo ancora questi discorsi infantili, non volevi finisse la pandemia a tutti i costi? Sta finendo, grazie ai vaccini.

Meno politica più cervello, ad inizio pandemia tutti quelli contrari al PD erano per le chiusure e giudicavano il governo criminale, poi l'opposto. Ma sarà sicuramente un caso. 

Ovviamente quelli con cervello ed imparziali come me nono rimaste mosche bianche.

Neanche il vaccino va bene ora? Ah giusto perché al governo c'è il PD....

Per la precisione, il PD mi fa schifo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384608 ha scritto:


> 16.000 morti sotto i 70 anni.
> 
> Dopo un anno e mezzo ancora questi discorsi infantili, non volevi finisse la pandemia a tutti i costi? Sta finendo, grazie ai vaccini.
> 
> ...



Ti risponderei a tono se non ti rispettassi. Semplicemente non credo in questo vaccino, tanto meno di chi lo pubblicizza e ancor meno di chi lo vorrebbe imporre.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)




----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2384624 ha scritto:


> Ti risponderei a tono se non ti rispettassi. Semplicemente non credo in questo vaccino, tanto meno di chi lo pubblicizza e ancor meno di chi lo vorrebbe imporre.



Va bene, ma purtroppo è l'unica soluzione che abbiamo. Preferisci continuare con lockdown e restrizioni? Io mi sono rotto le palle onestamente. 

Poi se mi vieni a dire che non è giusto l'obbligo vaccinale o green pass per chi è sotto i 50-60 anni siamo perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384625 ha scritto:


>



E allora? È normale che la maggioranza dei positivi sia vaccinata hanno vaccinato quasi tutti 

Metti i dati dei morti e dei ricoveri che restano estremamente bassi. Ormai con i vaccini il numero dei contagiati non ha più senso di esistere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384137 ha scritto:


> Possiamo dire, ufficialmente, che i vaccini, tra varianti, richiami, ricontagi e mascherine, servono veramente a un kaiser?
> 
> Possiamo dire, ufficialmente, che ci stanno prendendo in giro a tutti?
> 
> Chiedo, eh.



Non possiamo perchè equivarrebbe a dire una grossa sciocchezza.
Comprovato che riducono il rischio di ospedalizzazione e morte di circa 96/97% dati alla mano.
Il resto, chiacchiere.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384638 ha scritto:


> E allora? È normale che la maggioranza dei positivi sia vaccinata hanno vaccinato quasi tutti
> 
> Metti i dati dei morti e dei ricoveri che restano estremamente bassi. Ormai con i vaccini il numero dei contagiati non ha più senso di esistere.



Come e allora?
E allora qua vogliono la negatività di chi non è vaccinato per impedire la circolazione del virus, 
ma sono proprio i vaccinati che ne favoriscono la diffusione. 

Vien da se che non c&#8217;è coerenza tra decisioni ed effetti, 
se si vuole evitare il mescolamento delle carte, ossia che il virus continui ad infettare, 
l&#8217;approccio deve essere diverso. 

Come detto precedentemente, 
certe fasce d&#8217;età hanno le stesse statistiche sia per i non vaccinati che per i vaccinati, 
e viene sottovalutato l&#8217;impatto delle cure che non sono più le stesse del 2020.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2384560 ha scritto:


> E no caro è ben diverso. Il vaccino seppur fatto in fretta e tutto quello che vuoi è stato creato, ha passato il test in doppio cieco e poi vengono effettuate 3 fasi prima di approvarlo sul mercato. E poi ci sono gli organi di controllo come AIFA ed EMA che lo testano di nuovo. I virologi ematologi epidemiologi ecc...se intervistati si limiteranno a dire le cose per quello che sanno, ma non rispondono loro per chi ha creato dal nulla il vaccino, quindi le dichiarazioni vanno prese per quel che sono.
> 
> Fare trafiletti di 5 righe dicendo che uno è morto e guardacaso 5 giorni fa aveva fatto richiamo, senza nessuna conoscenza tecnica, magari pure senza essere iscritto all'ordine del giornalisti perchè per fare un link credo che in molti pochi lo siano, è tutta un altra cosa.



AIFA pubblica sul proprio sito un documento ufficiale dove viene espressamente scritto che gli effetti e le conclusioni di questo vaccino si valuteranno nel 2023. 
Fai 1+1


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2384671 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo perchè equivarrebbe a dire una grossa sciocchezza.
> Comprovato che riducono il rischio di ospedalizzazione e morte di circa 96/97% dati alla mano.
> Il resto, chiacchiere.



Ovviamente ero provocatorio.

Detto questo, guarda che il 96% non è mica una gran percentuale, quando si parla di vite umane, eh.

Comunque grazie della risposta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384675 ha scritto:


> Come e allora?
> E allora qua vogliono la negatività di chi non è vaccinato per impedire la circolazione del virus,
> ma sono proprio i vaccinati che ne favoriscono la diffusione.
> 
> ...


I vaccinati non favoriscono alcuna diffusione, per quanto ne sappiamo possono contagiare come quelli non vaccinati, tuttavia è in fase di studio in che modo possano contagiare i vaccinati, dato che il 90% dei positivi vaccinati ha una bassa carica virale.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2384671 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo perchè equivarrebbe a dire una grossa sciocchezza.
> Comprovato che riducono il rischio di ospedalizzazione e morte di circa 96/97% dati alla mano.
> Il resto, chiacchiere.



Che bello sarebbe se quella percentuale fosse analizzata in maniera viscerale, 
e non buttata lì a caso&#8230;

I 12 enni vogliono vaccinare, 
vorrei sapere quanti 12enni sono stati ospedalizzati da inizio pandemia.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384681 ha scritto:


> I vaccinati non favoriscono alcuna diffusione, per quanto ne sappiamo possono contagiare come quelli non vaccinati, tuttavia è in fase di studio in che modo possano contagiare i vaccinati, dato che il 90% dei positivi vaccinati ha una bassa carica virale.



La favoriscono eccome, 
sicuri di essere a posto, allentano le precauzioni. 

Qualsiasi vaccinato può infettare, pertanto può favorire la diffusione del virus. 

Non si scappa.

Il green pass per i vaccinati è una vaccata, 
possono essere positivi. 
Se lo vuoi fare, allora non dire che serve per non diffondere il virus.
Per creare isole di COVID free&#8230; dai su, quando dicono ste cose ci pigliano per i fondelli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384685 ha scritto:


> La favoriscono eccome,
> sicuri di essere a posto, allentano le precauzioni.
> 
> Qualsiasi vaccinato può infettare, pertanto può favorire la diffusione del virus.
> ...



Sul green pass sono d'accordo, non ha molto senso se i vaccinati possono contagiare. Avrebbe senso un green pass per i grandi eventi ottenibile esclusivamente con tampone negativo a prescindere dallo status di vaccinazione.

Però perdonami, i vaccinati allentano le precauzioni, giustamente sono vaccinati, quindi protetti, la tua paura è che contagino chi non si è vaccinato? Eh chi non vuole vaccinarsi evidentemente preferisce rischiare il covid piuttosto che la vaccinazione.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384691 ha scritto:


> Sul green pass sono d'accordo, non ha molto senso se i vaccinati possono contagiare. Avrebbe senso un green pass per i grandi eventi ottenibile esclusivamente con tampone negativo a prescindere dallo status di vaccinazione.
> 
> Però perdonami, i vaccinati allentano le precauzioni, giustamente sono vaccinati, quindi protetti, la tua paura è che contagino chi non si è vaccinato? Eh chi non vuole vaccinarsi evidentemente preferisce rischiare il covid piuttosto che la vaccinazione.



No no no, 
nessuna paura o timore .. 
non faccio un discorso di vaccinati vs non vaccinati. 
Per me son scelte legittime o per alcuni ruoli obblighi. 

Io analizzavo soltanto le decisioni a cui stiamo andando incontro, 
per me la base da cui partono i ragionamenti non è solida.


----------



## Raryof (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384693 ha scritto:


> No no no,
> nessuna paura o timore ..
> non faccio un discorso di vaccinati vs non vaccinati.
> Per me son scelte legittime o per alcuni ruoli obblighi.
> ...



A nessuna istituzione frega nulla del green pass o dei vaccini sperimentali/acquette, la realtà e unica cosa che conta e interessa è la moneta sonante, l'Italietta ha ricevuto dei fondi "green" e ne riceverà ancora per fare degli investimenti a lungo termine a seconda di quelle che saranno le direttive, chiaro che i vaccini rientreranno nel piano di "ricrescita" di un paese che pre 2019 era già disastrato di suo ma forse un po' meno controllato, ecco, il controllo, quello serve ora, se poi questo permette pure di farci dei soldi o indirizzare le politiche di un paese tanto meglio.
Ripeto, possono anche salvare 9000 persone coi vaccini o quelle che volete voi tanto ce ne saranno sempre 70 mila all'anno che periranno di sepsi, cifre molto maggiori rispetto ai morti di covid che erano e rimangono per larga parte morti con altre patologie.
L'Italietta è il paziente 0, come l'anno scorso, qui la vaccinazione di massa non sarà un problema e potranno mettere pure l'obbligo così come hanno obbligato la gente a portarsi un pezzo di carta per poter uscire di casa la mattina per mesi, fanno tanto cose senza senso per divertimento e perché non gliene frega nulla della salute delle persone, è il controllo, il soldo, che smuove la gente, non la voglia di salvare vecchi, moribondi, gente comune.
Ma poi lo vedete come vengono trattati gli argomenti? gente che pensa ad un obbligo vaccinale anticostituzionale, ne parla, si esprime, gente comune, arrivista, che deve decidere per tutti? bella democrazia, democrazia che si basa sulla chiacchiera, sui media, sui sondaggi politici fatti al telefono, ma per favore, la loro più grande arma saranno proprio gli argomenti "poco solidi" su cui si basa la sperimentazione e l'origine del virus, il punto di arrivo, lo scopo finale, elementi che hanno portato a tanto pressapochismo e pochissima chiarezza, ad oggi va bene tutto e niente, va bene tutto ma tutto è sbagliato, quando è così puoi andare avanti anni, la gente si sarà abituata, lobotomizzata a dovere, poi sarà tutto in discesa e potranno perpetrarsi cose ben peggiori di una pandemia come la mancanza di libertà personale o l'impossibilità di muoverti usando i documenti di sempre.. i robot, questo saremo, con un biglietto e qualche altra tonnellata di informazioni personali o certificati di sana e robusta costituzione (facciamo la guerra agli obesi no? ai fumatori? no eh? perché magnano e s'ammazzano già per conto loro..)


----------



## raducioiu (19 Luglio 2021)

> A Boscotrecase in provincia di Napoli una intera famiglia di no vax è stata stroncata, Padre, Madre e figlia (molto giovane)
> 
> Come la mettiamo? Ci mettiamo a fare la conta solo su quelli che convengono a noi?


89, 85 e 58 anni
(senza con questo voler sminuire la pericolosità del covid)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384380 ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, ad oggi, la decisione se vaccinarsi o meno è legittima in entrambi i sensi.
> Dopotutto è vero che solo nel 2023 AIFA terminerà la valutazione, lo studio, degli effetti di questi vaccini, pertanto è naturale porsi delle domande, soprattutto se si rientra, per statistica, in quella fasce di età in cui gli effetti del Covid sono paragonabili ad un raffreddore.
> 
> L’altro aspetto che ci sta considerare è che questi sieri, hanno già scritto, verranno modificati, e che ogni ogni 8-9 mesi bisognerà vaccinarsi, ci sta la titubanza di chi potrebbe farne a meno.
> ...



Puoi scriverlo in italiano, in tedesco o in arabo, tanto ci sarà sempre chi per partito preso e in mala fede ti butterà nel calderone dei cinqueggìhhh solo per aver espresso dubbi su vaccino e/o misure restrittive, possibili cure, origini del virus, possibili sviluppi futuri ecc. Questo in un contesto dove gran parte degli "esperti" sono in disaccordo fra loro e dimostrano o in alcuni casi ammettono (poche volte) di non sapere. E te lo dico da vaccinato.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2021)

Comunque, senza vaccini, che non saranno acqua fresca, con sta variante indiana sarebbe stata una strage senza precedenti qui in Europa.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2384803 ha scritto:


> Comunque, senza vaccini, che non saranno acqua fresca, con sta variante indiana sarebbe stata una strage senza precedenti qui in Europa.



Sicuramente i vaccini la loro parte la fanno, i numeri non mentono, 
sarebbe bello però avere anche evidenze scientifiche sulle cure applicate ora contro questo virus, 
ma sono info che non vogliono darci apertamente così come la campagna vaccinale. 

In ogni caso, 
in GB il 60% dei ricoveri, sono vaccinati. 
Appena detto ufficialmente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2384803 ha scritto:


> Comunque, senza vaccini, che non saranno acqua fresca, con sta variante indiana sarebbe stata una strage senza precedenti qui in Europa.



Forse é vero, i numeri oggi dicono questo, ma l'anno scorso davano gli stessi identici dati fino a settembre, con meno della metà dei tamponi, riparliamone tra 5 /10anni, quando le eventuali reazioni avverse avranno avuto modo di manifestarsi, tanto un modo per caricarle su altre cause lo troveranno


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2384829 ha scritto:


> Forse é vero, i numeri oggi dicono questo, ma l'anno scorso davano gli stessi identici dati fino a settembre, con meno della metà dei tamponi, riparliamone tra 5 /10anni, quando le eventuali reazioni avverse avranno avuto modo di manifestarsi, tanto un modo per caricarle su altre cause lo troveranno



Ti posso chiedere una cosa? Perché sei così prudente con i vaccini ma non lo eri per nulla per quanto riguarda il Covid? Domanda seria, non è una provocazione.


----------



## princeps (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384685 ha scritto:


> La favoriscono eccome,
> sicuri di essere a posto, allentano le precauzioni.
> 
> Qualsiasi vaccinato può infettare, pertanto può favorire la diffusione del virus.
> ...



Infatti il non richiedere il tampone ai vaccinati è una misura per "accontentare" i vaccinati ma in sostanza non permette di tracciare il virus e rischia di essere un'arma a doppio tagli: perchè un vaccinato positivo ansintomatico può girare liberamente e contagiare liberamente

Imporre i tamponi anche i vaccinati potrebbe essere senz'alto utile ma non verrà mai fatto perchè disincentiverebbe la vaccinazione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384825 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente i vaccini la loro parte la fanno, i numeri non mentono,
> sarebbe bello però avere anche evidenze scientifiche sulle cure applicate ora contro questo virus,
> ma sono info che non vogliono darci apertamente così come la campagna vaccinale.
> 
> ...



L'ho anche scritto 2 giorni fa,addirittura anche i morti sono in larga maggioranza i vaccinati over 50.
Eppure chi doveva rispondere...ha fatto finta di non leggere 

Stessa cosa che hanno fatto in Italia,non riportando i dati dello studio inglese per paura che la campagna vaccinale subisca un altro colpo. 
Con i dati di quello studio,molti Stati europei e non (Stati con la S maiuscola,non repubblica delle banane come qui in Italia) stanno facendo dibattiti pubblici,mentre qui in Italia è molto meglio far restare le persone ignoranti e fargli sapere il meno possibile. Per la serie...facciamoli scannare tra vaccinati e non vaccinati e godiamoci lo spettacolo


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384832 ha scritto:


> Ti posso chiedere una cosa? Perché sei così prudente con i vaccini ma non lo eri per nulla per quanto riguarda il Covid? Domanda seria, non è una provocazione.



Tranquillo, domanda legittima, non mi fido di nessuno nel panorama televisivo, men che meno di chi fa le leggi, poi le MIE testimonianze dirette parlano di gebte che con il covid ci ha convissuto come se nulla fosse, uno é stato in ospedale 5 giorni, perché la febbre non scendeva, ma il resto é stata peggio dopo il vaccino che con il covid. Così come, per onestà, quello stato in ospedale (no TI) é stato male con il covid e non con il vaccino(1 sola dose).
Se il. Vaccino bloccasse la diffusione lo farei domani, ma così non é, secondo me l'unico vero dato di fatto é il tampone negativo, che se é positivo può essere errato, ma in caso d i negativo non ammette errore. Il vaccino vedremo solo tra 1 anno se é davvero efficace. Anzi, lo vedremo tr 5-10 anni, con la prox generazione di nascite....


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384825 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente i vaccini la loro parte la fanno, i numeri non mentono,
> sarebbe bello però avere anche evidenze scientifiche sulle cure applicate ora contro questo virus,
> ma sono info che non vogliono darci apertamente così come la campagna vaccinale.
> 
> ...



Vaccinati con una o due dosi?

Ad oggi, sempre dati ufficiali se non li ho mal interpretati, 2 dosi proteggono da ospedalizzazione grave e decesso nel 96% dei casi ( o simile)



Ringhio8;2384829 ha scritto:


> Forse é vero, i numeri oggi dicono questo, ma l'anno scorso davano gli stessi identici dati fino a settembre, con meno della metà dei tamponi, riparliamone tra 5 /10anni, quando le eventuali reazioni avverse avranno avuto modo di manifestarsi, tanto un modo per caricarle su altre cause lo troveranno



Tecnicamente, non per l' opinione di virologi base o quelli che vedi in tv, ma per chi mastica di queste cose come LAVORO, non c'è possibilità di effetti a lungo termine, proprio per come sono concepiti.

Non so se capisci che intendo, un po' come tu sei sicuro che una bistecca mangiata oggi, anche se fosse avariata, non ti puo' far venire un intossicazione alimentare fra 4 anni, o ti viene a stretto giro o sei al sicuro.
Speriamo non sbaglino, sono comunque tecnologie abbastanza nuove ( anche se in realtà hanno anni e anni, pure quelle ad mrna che un giorno ci faranno guarire dal cancro)

Ad ogni modo, non devi sottovalutare nemmeno l' effetto a lungo termine di un virus che ti entra in corpo e ti infetta, ci sono virus che ti porti dietro tutta la vita, per dire.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2384837 ha scritto:


> L'ho anche scritto 2 giorni fa,addirittura anche i morti sono in larga maggioranza i vaccinati over 50.
> Eppure chi doveva rispondere...ha fatto finta di non leggere
> 
> Stessa cosa che hanno fatto in Italia,non riportando i dati dello studio inglese per paura che la campagna vaccinale subisca un altro colpo.
> Con i dati di quello studio,molti Stati europei e non (Stati con la S maiuscola,non repubblica delle banane come qui in Italia) stanno facendo dibattiti pubblici,mentre qui in Italia è molto meglio far restare le persone ignoranti e fargli sapere il meno possibile. Per la serie...facciamoli scannare tra vaccinati e non vaccinati e godiamoci lo spettacolo




Centra poco col.discorso, quindi mi collego solo sul fattore ignoranza del popolo. Da 2 anni ormai ci é imposto il distanziamento sociale, alcuni dicono per evitare il virus, ma alle manifestazioni con la bandiera rossa si può andare... Vabbe, sorvoliamo, ma "distanziamento sociale" é il modo perfetto di imporre le proprie idee e bloccare sul nascere quelle altrui, tipo confronti o idee....


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2384843 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, domanda legittima, non mi fido di nessuno nel panorama televisivo, men che meno di chi fa le leggi, poi le MIE testimonianze dirette parlano di gebte che con il covid ci ha convissuto come se nulla fosse, uno é stato in ospedale 5 giorni, perché la febbre non scendeva, ma il resto é stata peggio dopo il vaccino che con il covid. Così come, per onestà, quello stato in ospedale (no TI) é stato male con il covid e non con il vaccino(1 sola dose).
> Se il. Vaccino bloccasse la diffusione lo farei domani, ma così non é, secondo me l'unico vero dato di fatto é il tampone negativo, che se é positivo può essere errato, ma in caso d i negativo non ammette errore. Il vaccino vedremo solo tra 1 anno se é davvero efficace. Anzi, lo vedremo tr 5-10 anni, con la prox generazione di nascite....



Capisco, purtroppo c'è poco da fare, è l'unica soluzione che hanno proposto e per uscirne sono disposti anche loro a seguire solo questa.
Spero vivamente che i vaccini siano sicuri, ed onestamente lo credo, d'altronde far ammalare o uccidere le persone può essere solo un danno economico per questo mondo ultra capitalista, meno persone vuol dire meno clienti.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2384845 ha scritto:


> Vaccinati con una o due dosi?
> 
> Ad oggi, sempre dati ufficiali se non li ho mal interpretati, 2 dosi proteggono da ospedalizzazione grave e decesso nel 96% dei casi ( o simile)
> 
> ...



2 dosi, vaccinati completamente. 

A me ste info boh, lasciano perplesso.
Si dice anche “bisogna vaccinarsi per le categorie più deboli”, 
per senso civico… poi scopri che i vaccinati stessi finiscono in ospedale. 
Se mi vaccino o meno, un immunodepresso posso contagiarlo lo stesso. 

Bah,
a me non piace schierarmi, non ancora, 
sto raccogliendo info per farmi un’idea basata su convinzioni ragionate, 
ma faccio fatica in tutti i sensi a vederci chiaro.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384851 ha scritto:


> 2 dosi, vaccinati completamente.
> 
> A me ste info boh, lasciano perplesso.
> Si dice anche &#8220;bisogna vaccinarsi per le categorie più deboli&#8221;,
> ...



Io sul vaccino mi sono voluto fidare, sperando non si siano sbagliati, me lo son fatto senza troppi patemi.

Fortunatamente doppia dose senza sintomi.

Poi chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2384853 ha scritto:


> Io sul vaccino mi sono voluto fidare, sperando non si siano sbagliati, me lo son fatto senza troppi patemi.
> 
> Fortunatamente doppia dose senza sintomi.
> 
> Poi chi vivrà vedrà.



Come dico sempre, secondo me dipende anche dalle situazioni personali, 
io lavoro da casa fino a data da destinarsi, 
ho deciso di non precipitarmi nella scelta, ma di informarmi il più possibile. 

Avessi fatto un altro lavoro magari avrei ragionato diversamente.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2384858 ha scritto:


> Come dico sempre, secondo me dipende anche dalle situazioni personali,
> io lavoro da casa fino a data da destinarsi,
> ho deciso di non precipitarmi nella scelta, ma di informarmi il più possibile.
> 
> Avessi fatto un altro lavoro magari avrei ragionato diversamente.



Oltre ovviamente a tenerci a schivare l' infezione, l' ho fatto piu per dovere, ma non nel senso che chi non lo vuole fare allora è uno str...nzo 

Ma nel senso che se tutti ragionassero egoisticamente, tra 2 anni saremo ancora qui a parlare di ospedali collassati e lockdown.

Quindi l' ho fatto e buonanotte al secchio, avrei volentieri evitato, ma amen.

Spero solo sarà servito a risolvere la cosa


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384850 ha scritto:


> Capisco, purtroppo c'è poco da fare, è l'unica soluzione che hanno proposto e per uscirne sono disposti anche loro a seguire solo questa.
> Spero vivamente che i vaccini siano sicuri, ed onestamente lo credo, d'altronde far ammalare o uccidere le persone può essere solo un danno economico per questo mondo ultra capitalista, meno persone vuol dire meno clienti.



Propri per questo prima ti ho detto che a te non avrei risposto a tono, sei un ragazzo sveglio, e so come ti sei passato sto periodo, a distanza ma tra noi c'è un punto d'intesa, quindi capisco se ci son punti di vista diversi. Pochi altri possono desiderare più di te che i vaccini funzionino e che sta porcheria finisca, ci spero pure io e nel caso aspetterò il mio turo in silenzio, anche da ultimo della fila dopo aver rotto tanto le balle agli altri. Io sogno sempre un giorno in cui ci ritroveremo tutti metaforicamente al bar con il bicchiere in mano a brindare alla fine di questa porcheria, anche @zozimo2410, solo per il piacere di sentirci liberi... anche se il mio timore è che la liberta sia estinta. Oggi alla radio sentivo uno spot per una festa in spiaggia "la festa della new normality, distanziati, con mascherine, vietato limonare anche tra coppie.... unoscenario che ai miei figli non vorrei mai lasciare, anche per questo non vorrei mai far figli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2384869 ha scritto:


> Propri per questo prima ti ho detto che a te non avrei risposto a tono, sei un ragazzo sveglio, e so come ti sei passato sto periodo, a distanza ma tra noi c'è un punto d'intesa, quindi capisco se ci son punti di vista diversi. Pochi altri possono desiderare più di te che i vaccini funzionino e che sta porcheria finisca, ci spero pure io e nel caso aspetterò il mio turo in silenzio, anche da ultimo della fila dopo aver rotto tanto le balle agli altri. Io sogno sempre un giorno in cui ci ritroveremo tutti metaforicamente al bar con il bicchiere in mano a brindare alla fine di questa porcheria, anche @zozimo2410, solo per il piacere di sentirci liberi... anche se il mio timore è che la liberta sia estinta. Oggi alla radio sentivo uno spot per una festa in spiaggia "la festa della new normality, distanziati, con mascherine, vietato limonare anche tra coppie.... unoscenario che ai miei figli non vorrei mai lasciare, anche per questo non vorrei mai far figli.



Ieri sera discutevo su Twitter con una persona che sosteneva dovessimo continuare con distanziamento, mascherine ecc. Anche dopo aver vaccinato tutti perché altrimenti si creano varianti che bucano i vaccini.

Credevo non esistesse gente che potesse augurarsi di vivere in questo modo, è pazzesco.


----------



## varvez (20 Luglio 2021)

Raryof;2384702 ha scritto:


> A nessuna istituzione frega nulla del green pass o dei vaccini sperimentali/acquette, la realtà e unica cosa che conta e interessa è la moneta sonante, l'Italietta ha ricevuto dei fondi "green" e ne riceverà ancora per fare degli investimenti a lungo termine a seconda di quelle che saranno le direttive, chiaro che i vaccini rientreranno nel piano di "ricrescita" di un paese che pre 2019 era già disastrato di suo ma forse un po' meno controllato, ecco, il controllo, quello serve ora, se poi questo permette pure di farci dei soldi o indirizzare le politiche di un paese tanto meglio.
> Ripeto, possono anche salvare 9000 persone coi vaccini o quelle che volete voi tanto ce ne saranno sempre 70 mila all'anno che periranno di sepsi, cifre molto maggiori rispetto ai morti di covid che erano e rimangono per larga parte morti con altre patologie.
> L'Italietta è il paziente 0, come l'anno scorso, qui la vaccinazione di massa non sarà un problema e potranno mettere pure l'obbligo così come hanno obbligato la gente a portarsi un pezzo di carta per poter uscire di casa la mattina per mesi, fanno tanto cose senza senso per divertimento e perché non gliene frega nulla della salute delle persone, è il controllo, il soldo, che smuove la gente, non la voglia di salvare vecchi, moribondi, gente comune.
> Ma poi lo vedete come vengono trattati gli argomenti? gente che pensa ad un obbligo vaccinale anticostituzionale, ne parla, si esprime, gente comune, arrivista, che deve decidere per tutti? bella democrazia, democrazia che si basa sulla chiacchiera, sui media, sui sondaggi politici fatti al telefono, ma per favore, la loro più grande arma saranno proprio gli argomenti "poco solidi" su cui si basa la sperimentazione e l'origine del virus, il punto di arrivo, lo scopo finale, elementi che hanno portato a tanto pressapochismo e pochissima chiarezza, ad oggi va bene tutto e niente, va bene tutto ma tutto è sbagliato, quando è così puoi andare avanti anni, la gente si sarà abituata, lobotomizzata a dovere, poi sarà tutto in discesa e potranno perpetrarsi cose ben peggiori di una pandemia come la mancanza di libertà personale o l'impossibilità di muoverti usando i documenti di sempre.. i robot, questo saremo, con un biglietto e qualche altra tonnellata di informazioni personali o certificati di sana e robusta costituzione (facciamo la guerra agli obesi no? ai fumatori? no eh? perché magnano e s'ammazzano già per conto loro..)




Eccezionale, ti faccio i miei complimenti. Il tuo messaggio andrebbe messo in cima ad ogni thread


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2384128 ha scritto:


> A Pollenza (Macerata), un *barista* di 53 anni, Paolo Ruffini, è stato *trovato morto* sul letto di casa. L'uomo, il giorno prima, aveva ricevuto la *seconda dose Pfizer*.
> 
> Un altro caso simile a Grotte (Agrigento), dove Venerando Bellomo, *avvocato* di 59 anni, è *morto *dopo che il giorno prima si era iniettato la seconda dose del già citato vaccino anti-covid. I familiari hanno presentato un esposto.



Pur con tutti i dubbi che nutro sui vaccini cerco sempre di essere razionale, in italia muoiono ogni giorno circa 1800 persone, se ogni giorno vaccini ormai 550.000 persone penso possa capitare che becchi uno che il giorno dopo fa un infarto..

Porto un esempio, anni fa, un mio allenatore di calcio è morto nel sonno per infarto, aveva 35 anni, persona in salute, ovviamente...eppure è morto così, senza apparente motivo..diamo la colpa al bicchiere di vino che magari aveva assunto la sera prima?
A volte si vede quello che si vuole vedere


----------



## raducioiu (23 Luglio 2021)

Visto che era stata fatta ironia quando è stato affermato che quasi ogni settimana ci sono casi di persone morte poco dopo il vaccino riporto alcune notizie di questa settimana: 

- arresto cardiaco per ex ballerino della trasmissione Amici dopo forti malesseri a seguito di vaccino Pfizer; si è salvato e i medici hanno sconsigliato seconda dose;
- badante di 62 anni morta per un malore 7 ore dopo vaccino Astrazeneca a Torino
- imprenditore di 35 anni morto per aneurisma due giorni dopo seconda dose 

Probabile non sia sempre possibile sapere al momento se ci sia correlazione ma questo non significa nemmeno sia corretto affermare che non ci sia.
Il fatto che si muoia anche di covid, che le vittime del covid siano chiaramente molte di più ecc.. non significa che si debba nascondere o sminuire ciò che succede come fanno molti media e soprattutto è inaccettabile che nessuno si assuma la responsabilità di eventuali eventi avversi.
Potrebbe esserci solo casualità e non causalità ma mi sembra corretto si indaghi seriamente e non si faccia cieca propaganda negando la realtà (salvo poi cadere dal pero come accaduto per le giovani donne morte per Astrazeneca).
Io vorrei fare il vaccino perchè ho comunque paura di ammalarmi ma non riesco a proprio a fidarmi.


----------



## raducioiu (26 Luglio 2021)

raducioiu;2386933 ha scritto:


> - imprenditore di 35 anni morto per aneurisma due giorni dopo seconda dose



Sempre a Reggio Calabria, sempre poco dopo seconda dose pfizer, morto un 41enne sempre di anuerisma.
Speriamo sia solo un caso


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Luglio 2021)

beh a giugno quelli dichiariati dallo stato e quindi indagati sono 328.
in 25 settimane praticamente. 13 alla settimana, quasi 2 al giorno


----------

